# Going to buy DVC again.



## presley (Feb 25, 2021)

I have been timeshare free for a while now. I have decided to buy a small DVC contract for lots of reasons. I have a couple offers in for Polynesian and waiting to hear back. While I am in no rush, there's nothing to stop me from pulling the trigger when I do hear back. If neither like my offer, I will just keep making offers. There's no rush on my part.

I chose Poly because they have 2 bathrooms in the studio - although only one has a toilet. The resort has theming that I like and I'd be pretty happy staying there every 2-3 years (which is what I'd get with my small contract). The resort itself has enough going on to keep me busy. Of course, being a Disney fanatic, I will go to the parks. 

This purchase will give me owner status again, which will likely allow me to purchase the Disneyland tower in a smaller contract when that goes on sale. That's just a side benefit, though. I've been waiting to see that go on sale and I'd love to buy a tiny package there. Non DVC people currently have to buy 125 points when buying direct, while current owners can buy 25-50 points at new resorts. 

Before anyone asks, I'll point out:
1.) I owned DVC before and completely understand the system.
2.) I have the funds to pay for this.
3.) The annual dues are very manageable
4.) It's reasonable that I will be able to use this product exactly as it is (no need to trade, etc)
5.) There's a very remote chance that I can use these points for VGC (where I used to own and where I visit often) or Aulani if I ever feel like I need a one or two night stay on that part of the island.


----------



## elaine (Feb 25, 2021)

I totally get it! We sold our larger DVC contract last summer (to free up cash for home renos). It was an excellent plan at the time, but now wish we hadn't sold it and are seriously thinking of repurchasing. I put out 2 offers, which were rejected. I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## Firepath (Feb 25, 2021)

I love staying at Poly.


----------



## presley (Feb 25, 2021)

Just got word, my offer was accepted on one of the contracts - the one I was most interested in! I offered more on this one than the other based on the use year. Woot! Cigars and drinks on me to come when it closes.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 25, 2021)

Congrats!  Glad we kept 185 of our points.


----------



## presley (Feb 25, 2021)

Nothing like posting before things are set in stone. I had a phone message and an email saying my offer was accepted and to fill out a page and send it back. As soon as I sent it off, agent called and said there was a miscommunication and the seller wants $2 more per point and that's only $100 difference - his words. I said no. They shouldn't have accepted the offer. He is going to talk to his manager and call me back. I don't know that really means either the offer was never accepted or he is going to see if the $100 can come off of their commission? Who knows. It's resalesdvc, the Tutas family. I've done business with them before and they have a really good reputation.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 25, 2021)

presley said:


> ...  agent called and said there was a miscommunication and the seller wants $2 more per point and that's only $100 difference - his words. *I said no. *


Ah, I like your style.  Good luck!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 25, 2021)

presley said:


> Nothing like posting before things are set in stone. I had a phone message and an email saying my offer was accepted and to fill out a page and send it back. As soon as I sent it off, agent called and said there was a miscommunication and the seller wants $2 more per point and that's only $100 difference - his words. I said no. They shouldn't have accepted the offer. He is going to talk to his manager and call me back. I don't know that really means either the offer was never accepted or he is going to see if the $100 can come off of their commission? Who knows. It's resalesdvc, the Tutas family. I've done business with them before and they have a really good reputation.





rhonda said:


> Ah, I like your style.  Good luck!



I 2nd this, I do like  your style


----------



## RX8 (Feb 25, 2021)

presley said:


> 5.) There's a very remote chance that I can use these points for VGC (where I used to own and where I visit often) or Aulani if I ever feel like I need a one or two night stay on that part of the island.



FYI - VGC is now scheduled to open on May 2nd.  Of course I had two days reserved for late March.


----------



## JulieAB (Feb 26, 2021)

When/why did you sell VGC?  

I've been thinking of selling our contract because 1. we'd make $90/point since we purchased 2. we will not go to disney as long as masks are required and 3. we stay in 1 bedrooms in the off season, so seems easy to book with sleep around points should we decide to buy again (AND sleep around points are cheaper!).  I can't convince my husband yet, so we're just renting/transferring out all our 2020/21 points. I'll be kicking myself if everything tanks though.  We purchased resale before the booking restrictions, so that would be a bummer to give up.

We used to want to buy the DLR Tower, but def rethinking that after the last year.  I'm not excited about the look/plans either, we much prefer VGC.  I think I'd rather buy more VGC over the new tower!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 26, 2021)

presley said:


> I have been timeshare free for a while now. I have decided to buy a small DVC contract for lots of reasons. I have a couple offers in for Polynesian and waiting to hear back. While I am in no rush, there's nothing to stop me from pulling the trigger when I do hear back. If neither like my offer, I will just keep making offers. There's no rush on my part.
> 
> I chose Poly because they have 2 bathrooms in the studio - although only one has a toilet. The resort has theming that I like and I'd be pretty happy staying there every 2-3 years (which is what I'd get with my small contract). The resort itself has enough going on to keep me busy. Of course, being a Disney fanatic, I will go to the parks.
> 
> ...




My grandson loves Disney, I was thinking of buying a small points purchase as well, what amount of points would be good to purchase for someone that only wants to go every other year or every 3rd year?


----------



## presley (Feb 26, 2021)

JulieAB said:


> When/why did you sell VGC?


It was quite a while ago, back when it was selling for $115/point and that was a profit because we bought from the developer during the first year of sale. I sold it because we were wanting to go to Hawaii more often and Disney cruises more often. Since we bought from the developer and it was our first timeshare I didn't know that all vacations were cheaper than trading VGC. 

I also live close enough to DL that I usually do day visits or only stay for a night or two. I still stay there both in the hotel and in the DVC wing. It's way cheaper to rent points from someone than to own for us. Last February, I almost bought a 125 point contract, but after doing the fuzzy math and projections, it looked like my break even point was so far out that it wasn't worth it. It was easier for me to swallow the $700/night stay in the hotel room for how often I use it and how I like to go there on short notice since I live so close. 

Make sure you look at reservations closely before you decide to sell it and use sleep around points. It was never easy for me to get reservations outside of my home booking window. When I read people posting about how they use their SSR points to stay there, often they are booking based on what's available and not when they want to go. That works for some, but if you have to schedule around work or school, that is very difficult. I would much prefer having my VGC back, but I can't make the numbers work for us.


Sugarcubesea said:


> My grandson loves Disney, I was thinking of buying a small points purchase as well, what amount of points would be good to purchase for someone that only wants to go every other year or every 3rd year?


I am only buying 50 points, but I don't intend to ever stay for a week and I will be staying in a studio. If I ever do decide to stay for a week, I'll have to do a split stay and pay cash for the other room. I recommend that you figure out which resort you want to stay at. They each require different points for different weeks of the year and those change every year. You could likely do well with around 75-100 points, but if you are extremely particular about which resort you want, you need to buy for that resort. If you don't mind which resort, buy SSR or OKW, you'll get a lot more for your money. With DVC, one bedrooms are the generally the most available.


----------



## JulieAB (Feb 26, 2021)

presley said:


> I sold it because we were wanting to go to Hawaii more often and Disney cruises more often. Since we bought from the developer and it was our first timeshare I didn't know that all vacations were cheaper than trading VGC.



So funny!  We've owned several other timeshares, but have been selling them off since buying VGC in 2017!  We mostly only went to disney or hawaii!  I still have one in hawaii as a trader or place to stay though.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 26, 2021)

Sugarcubesea said:


> My grandson loves Disney, I was thinking of buying a small points purchase as well, what amount of points would be good to purchase for someone that only wants to go every other year or every 3rd year?


Depends on what size unit you want.  I would study the point charts and add a little bit of cushion on top of what you think you might need - although DVC does allow us members to rent up to 24 one time use points from DVC per year at the seven month window or less to complete a reservation.


----------



## SunsetMaven (Feb 26, 2021)

presley said:


> Nothing like posting before things are set in stone. I had a phone message and an email saying my offer was accepted and to fill out a page and send it back. As soon as I sent it off, agent called and said there was a miscommunication and the seller wants $2 more per point and that's only $100 difference - his words. I said no. They shouldn't have accepted the offer. He is going to talk to his manager and call me back. I don't know that really means either the offer was never accepted or he is going to see if the $100 can come off of their commission? Who knows. It's resalesdvc, the Tutas family. I've done business with them before and they have a really good reputation.


Mind if I ask how much you offered per point? I’m looking at Poly too...


----------



## presley (Feb 27, 2021)

SunsetMaven said:


> Mind if I ask how much you offered per point? I’m looking at Poly too...


I paid $170/pp for a 50 point contract. If you buy a larger contract, you can get it for less. I don't negotiate. I don't like to shop and I don't get a rush from getting a good deal. I just say what I am going to pay and they either accept it or not. They did end up accepting it. The broker said I may a very fair and reasonable offer.


----------



## lazyj2478 (Feb 27, 2021)

We will never use anything Disney again!!!!


----------



## JulieAB (Feb 27, 2021)

lazyj2478 said:


> We will never use anything Disney again!!!!


dare I ask?  Why?


----------



## capjak (Feb 27, 2021)

We own 325 points split among BCV and SSR it will be perfect for grandchildren.  We have been renting them out each year and staying at Marriott Lakeshore LOL.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Feb 27, 2021)

My only suggestion would be to buy a 100 point contract at Poly because 50 points is really a small number

Also I would suggest SSR as that will be much less than $170pp resale


----------



## Finsadbel (Feb 27, 2021)

We were thinking of buying resale into VGC as well, even at the current eye gouging prices. I have a friend that bought VGC around the $160 mark if I remember right.

We prefer DLR, however, in a recent discussions about DVC with my friend, he said he’s actually almost been “moved out” of his own season because of how many times they’ve “reallocated points” and they aren’t able to book a whole week anymore in their season. This put a hard stop on our VGC purchase, and got us ready for the amount of points we will have to buy at the new DLR Tower- should it ever come to fruition. 

Do WDW Resorts have this same issue?


----------



## Limace (Feb 27, 2021)

There has been very little reallocation at VGC-it’s easy to google the points charts for a couple years and compare the seasons you’re interested in. We bought in 2017 for $140-crazy how much prices have increased!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finsadbel (Feb 27, 2021)

To clarify, I believe what he said what they’ve don’t it at least once, and there is talk of them doing it again. 

Just going off of what I can remember from our previous conversations at this point. I’m going to have to do some research on what you’ve said and ask him again!


----------



## JulieAB (Feb 28, 2021)

We've owned since 2017 and there haven't been any reallocations since, even though WDW has had them.  I think there's only be one in the history of the resort.  Personally, I wouldn't mind seeing some shifting to raise studios and lower 1 bedrooms, but they didn't seem to do that for WDW during this last reallocation, so what do I know?


----------



## Dean (Feb 28, 2021)

Finsadbel said:


> We were thinking of buying resale into VGC as well, even at the current eye gouging prices. I have a friend that bought VGC around the $160 mark if I remember right.
> 
> We prefer DLR, however, in a recent discussions about DVC with my friend, he said he’s actually almost been “moved out” of his own season because of how many times they’ve “reallocated points” and they aren’t able to book a whole week anymore in their season. This put a hard stop on our VGC purchase, and got us ready for the amount of points we will have to buy at the new DLR Tower- should it ever come to fruition.
> 
> Do WDW Resorts have this same issue?


It really shouldn't, just buy a cushion of points extra so that you don't get stuck since you know it's a risk.  How much extra depends but for most situations 10-20%.  Variables to consider when determining the cushion would be target season, unit size, usual timing (weekend vs weekday) and LOS.  One should also look at where they intend to use them, SSR vs Riviera for example.  If looking at a 1 or 2 BR for a week in the highest season at a resort with a higher points cost, I wouldn't buy any extra.  For DVC I think it's a question of when and how they will reallocate, not if.  But it might help you just as well as hurt your usage costs because they have to even it out either way.


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 1, 2021)

Finsadbel said:


> We were thinking of buying resale into VGC as well, even at the current eye gouging prices. I have a friend that bought VGC around the $160 mark if I remember right.
> 
> We prefer DLR, however, in a recent discussions about DVC with my friend, he said he’s actually almost been “moved out” of his own season because of how many times they’ve “reallocated points” and they aren’t able to book a whole week anymore in their season. This put a hard stop on our VGC purchase, and got us ready for the amount of points we will have to buy at the new DLR Tower- should it ever come to fruition.
> 
> Do WDW Resorts have this same issue?


At BCV the big change happened in 2011 when DVC dropped the price of weekend nights from about twice the weekday nights to just a bit more. Which of course increased the price of weekday nights. For the next ten or so years there was a bit of movement but nothing significant. But recently DVC has been increasing the cost of 'prime' weeks...though the first two weeks of December continue to be a steal (with the booking challenges that result).


----------



## presley (Mar 16, 2021)

I just got notified that Disney waived their ROFR on my contract.  That was much faster than expected. I recently read a timeline where it took 4 months from offer accepted to points in the account. I was expecting this part to take a minimum of 30 days. I won't hold my breath, but it would awesome if I had points in my account way before 4 months.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 17, 2021)

presley said:


> I just got notified that Disney waived their ROFR on my contract.  That was much faster than expected. I recently read a timeline where it took 4 months from offer accepted to points in the account. I was expecting this part to take a minimum of 30 days. I won't hold my breath, but it would awesome if I had points in my account way before 4 months.



Congrats!


----------



## Finsadbel (Mar 23, 2021)

Link to a recent article on “DVC Points Leveling”:





__





						DVC Comments on Rationale Behind Point Chart Adjustments | DVCNews.com - The essential Disney Vacation Club resource!
					

The spring 2021 issue of Disney Files Magazine devotes a page to addressing recent changes to the Disney Vacation Club resort point charts.  Over the last 2 years, Disney Vacation Club has made a ser




					dvcnews.com


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 24, 2021)

presley said:


> I just got notified that Disney waived their ROFR on my contract.  That was much faster than expected. I recently read a timeline where it took 4 months from offer accepted to points in the account. I was expecting this part to take a minimum of 30 days. I won't hold my breath, but it would awesome if I had points in my account way before 4 months.



Congratulations!!! Welcome Home!!


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 24, 2021)

presley said:


> I just got notified that Disney waived their ROFR on my contract.  That was much faster than expected. I recently read a timeline where it took 4 months from offer accepted to points in the account. I was expecting this part to take a minimum of 30 days. I won't hold my breath, but it would awesome if I had points in my account way before 4 months.


Ha ha....Good for you!!! 
Welcome Back Home!!! Perhaps we will see you on the other sites too?


----------



## haras (Apr 18, 2021)

presley said:


> It was quite a while ago, back when it was selling for $115/point and that was a profit because we bought from the developer during the first year of sale. I sold it because we were wanting to go to Hawaii more often and Disney cruises more often. Since we bought from the developer and it was our first timeshare I didn't know that all vacations were cheaper than trading VGC.
> 
> I also live close enough to DL that I usually do day visits or only stay for a night or two. I still stay there both in the hotel and in the DVC wing. It's way cheaper to rent points from someone than to own for us. Last February, I almost bought a 125 point contract, but after doing the fuzzy math and projections, it looked like my break even point was so far out that it wasn't worth it. It was easier for me to swallow the $700/night stay in the hotel room for how often I use it and how I like to go there on short notice since I live so close.
> 
> ...



Can you share what are sleep around points?


----------



## rhonda (Apr 18, 2021)

@haras,  'sleep around points' are points purchased at the least-expensive DVC resort (factoring both purchase price and annual dues) which are then used at the 7-month window to book across the system.  A person using 'sleep around points' won't generally plan to book their "home resort" at 11 months ... but, rather, to book the other resorts if/when space is available.

Often DVC's Saratoga Springs and Old Key West resorts are consider 'sleep around points.'

FWIW, I use our Saratoga Springs points all through the DVC system ... rarely staying at my home resort.  The strategy has worked quite well for me since 2004!


----------



## haras (Apr 18, 2021)

rhonda said:


> @haras,  'sleep around points' are points purchased at the least-expensive DVC resort (factoring both purchase price and annual dues) which are then used at the 7-month window to book across the system.  A person using 'sleep around points' don't generally plan to book their "home resort" at 11 months ... but, rather, to book the other resorts if/when space is available.
> 
> Often DVC's Saratoga Springs and Old Key West resorts are consider 'sleep around points.'
> 
> FWIW, I use our Saratoga Springs points all through the DVC system ... rarely staying at my home resort.  The strategy has worked quite well for me since 2004!


Good to know!  I’ve been sleeping around with points since 2010 and didn’t know there was a term for it!  I own ssr and I’m super frugal with my 150 annual point contract!  I got lucky with the grand California blip and squeezed in two Saturdays which were converted to hotel stays.  Thanks for the new info!


----------



## rhonda (Apr 18, 2021)

haras said:


> I got lucky with the grand California blip and squeezed in two Saturdays which were converted to hotel stays.


Good for you!  Congratulations!

I'm one of the people that the OP referenced as being successful snagging VGC reservations using SSR but specifically at times that the resort was _available_ ... not based on times I _wanted to travel_.  No big deal to me me ... I've long enjoyed the results of "space available" stalking.


----------



## haras (Apr 18, 2021)

rhonda said:


> Good for you!  Congratulations!
> 
> I'm one of the people that the OP referenced as being successful snagging VGC reservations using SSR but specifically at times that the resort was _available_ ... not based on times I _wanted to travel_.  No big deal to me me ... I've long enjoyed the results of "space available" stalking.



I live in California and our favorite place to vacation is Honolulu. Also I own hgvc and Marriott so we are lucky we can squeeze in a day or two at aulani amongst our hhv or Marriott Ko Olina reservation.

two years ago I considered selling our ssr contract but I’m so glad I didn’t Bc I see that dvc is the only one that’s appreciated


----------



## rhonda (Apr 18, 2021)

haras said:


> we are lucky we can squeeze in a day or two at aulani amongst ....


Our 'fun story' is booking a night at Aulani while overnighting on Oahu on a Trans-Pacific cruise (San Diego to Sydney, AU).  Our purpose was to run laundry!

When we came off the ship at the Oahu dock toting a large suitcase the port staff expressed concern was that we were 'leaving the cruise.'  Nope ... just a laundry run.  

We were super stressed in life prior to boarding the ship ... so hadn't really packed in advance.  We threw some stuff in a suitcase and were the 2nd-to-last-cabin to check-in for departure.  Almost missed the ship, I guess ... but we made it.  (Great cruise, btw.  The sailing was 25 nights with an additional 7 in Sydney.  Ah, such a great vacation ... except that all our photos look alike:  here is a beach, here is another beach, another beach, another beach, etc.)


----------



## Deb & Bill (Apr 24, 2021)

Sugarcubesea said:


> My grandson loves Disney, I was thinking of buying a small points purchase as well, what amount of points would be good to purchase for someone that only wants to go every other year or every 3rd year?


The problem with every three years is that if something happens and you can't go during the year you have banked, borrowed and current year points, you are going to lose the banked points since you can't bank them a second time.   Every other year might be more workable.

Your other issue, what size unit, when would you want to go, how many nights, do you have any request for location or resort?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 25, 2021)

Deb & Bill said:


> The problem with every three years is that if something happens and you can't go during the year you have banked, borrowed and current year points, you are going to lose the banked points since you can't bank them a second time.   Every other year might be more workable.
> 
> Your other issue, what size unit, when would you want to go, how many nights, do you have any request for location or resort?



Deb and Bill, You have raised some good points, maybe we will just rent points since we really only will be once every 3 years.


----------



## elaine (Apr 30, 2021)

We sold our AKV contract last July to free up quick cash for home renos to sell our house. Almost a year later, we regret it. We planned to just go to BC or trade via RCI or get a points transfer (still have small contract). But I'm really not interested in paying $ up front for transfers, and it's close to $18-20/point for points that don't expire soon ($10 more than annual fees each time). So, we decided to buy again! We'd likely need at least 100 points/year in the next 5 years, which is $50  per point total over annual fees--and a lot of transfer transactions.
With the kids in college, DH and I plan to take more trips to FL to visit my Mom (at least 1x/quarter). Tagging on 2-4  days at DVC is fun for us. We don't even have to go into the parks. We only need a full week at WDW when kids come, so I'd still trade in via RCI. Looking at WDW hotel pricing (we want to stay at DVC or WDW hotels), we get good value out of DVC studios. Plus, unlike when our kids were in our household, they rarely can commit 6 months out. DVC is so easy to swap out reservations vs. RCI where I'd lose the exchange fee. So, I'm buying back at $20 more than I sold (yikes), but getting 50 free points, which we need, so I'm really paying $15 more as opposing to getting a transfer @$20. I made $25/point when I sold. My fuzzy math says that's OK. I've been looking at AKV contracts from the major brokers and most are either too big a contract, no points until 2022, or points expiring too soon.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 7, 2021)

I would not worry too much about the possible loss of banked points. Ever since David's Vacation, I have not lost points. I just rent out the points that were going to expire.

I love my DVC points. It is about the best money that I have ever spent. I bought in 1994 when I was a single mom with a 12 year old son. I traveled with my son, my sister and her spouse, brother and his spouse. I originally figured that I would take my whole family to DVC every two years and that we would stay in a Grand Villa. I bought enough points for a 7 night stay every 2 years --- and the first few years, that was exactly how I used my points. 

I got married. New husband came with 2 kids about the same age as my son and we started booking 2 2 bedrooms instead of a Grand Villa to make room for everyone.  We went less often, but with banking and borrowing, it still worked for us.

Then the kids started college and were no longer interested in Disney, so DH and I traveled by ourselves. We made several trips per year and stayed in a studio or 1 bedroom if I decided to cook.

Now the kids are grown, married and we have grandkids. We have made a couple of trips with grandkids and the trips are the best ever. If you can afford to purchase points, do it! Look at Old Key West. The rooms are the largest in the DVC system. It is where I originally bought and although I have used the points at other resorts, we are happiest at OKW. 

You can buy resell points more cheaply --- and if you are using them for Disney stays, who cares if you can't use them for Disney cruises or Adventures by Disney. 

Best of luck to you


----------

